# Tivo won't honor yearly service plan replacement warranty



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

When I renewed my yearly service plan in March, 2020 it included a $49 replacement policy if my Tivo went bad. The yearly service plan was the only plan that offered this and this was the only reason I bought the yearly plan. In June, 2020 my Tivo died and Tivo replaced my Bolt with a renewed one. Now that one has gone bad so I called Tivo and went through their troubleshooting procedures with them and they agreed it was bad, but Tivo said it wasn't eligible for the $49 replacement. The agent said that Tivo changed their policy in September, 2020. I told the agent that Tivo can't not honor something I paid them for in advance and I understand that come March, 2021 when I renew my service plan it would not be included. The agent was nice but said she couldn't do anything about it, that I would have to wait for an email from Tivo concerning it (which I'm sure I'll never get). This was New Years Eve so I figured I might not be talking to one if their top-line agents so I politely said thank-you and disconnected (this was an on-line chat). I called the next day in the daytime and talked to another agent (the old keep calling till you get someone that agrees with you routine) and this agent was also very pleasant but quoted the same policy. Who do I call on a weekday that might be able to help me? I've had Tivos for 20 years now with Comcast service and each time my hardware goes bad I do the price comparison to switching to Comcast and the inconvience involved with learning how to use Comcast equipment and Tivo has always won out. But each time as I get madder at Tivo the urge to switch gets closer to winning out. This could be the last straw.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

mscroggin said:


> When I renewed my yearly service plan in March, 2020 it included a $49 replacement policy if my Tivo went bad. The yearly service plan was the only plan that offered this and this was the only reason I bought the yearly plan. In June, 2020 my Tivo died and Tivo replaced my Bolt with a renewed one. Now that one has gone bad so I called Tivo and went through their troubleshooting procedures with them and they agreed it was bad, but Tivo said it wasn't eligible for the $49 replacement. The agent said that Tivo changed their policy in September, 2020. I told the agent that Tivo can't not honor something I paid them for in advance and I understand that come March, 2021 when I renew my service plan it would not be included. The agent was nice but said she couldn't do anything about it, that I would have to wait for an email from Tivo concerning it (which I'm sure I'll never get). This was New Years Eve so I figured I might not be talking to one if their top-line agents so I politely said thank-you and disconnected (this was an on-line chat). I called the next day in the daytime and talked to another agent (the old keep calling till you get someone that agrees with you routine) and this agent was also very pleasant but quoted the same policy. Who do I call on a weekday that might be able to help me? I've had Tivos for 20 years now with Comcast service and each time my hardware goes bad I do the price comparison to switching to Comcast and the inconvience involved with learning how to use Comcast equipment and Tivo has always won out. But each time as I get madder at Tivo the urge to switch gets closer to winning out. This could be the last straw.


my understanding under the old replacement policy is that it allowed you *one* replacement. so the replacement unit was only covered by the warranty and not eligible under the replacement policy.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mscroggin said:


> When I renewed my yearly service plan in March, 2020 it included a $49 replacement policy if my Tivo went bad. The yearly service plan was the only plan that offered this and this was the only reason I bought the yearly plan. In June, 2020 my Tivo died and Tivo replaced my Bolt with a renewed one. Now that one has gone bad so I called Tivo and went through their troubleshooting procedures with them and they agreed it was bad, but Tivo said it wasn't eligible for the $49 replacement. The agent said that Tivo changed their policy in September, 2020. I told the agent that Tivo can't not honor something I paid them for in advance and I understand that come March, 2021 when I renew my service plan it would not be included. The agent was nice but said she couldn't do anything about it, that I would have to wait for an email from Tivo concerning it (which I'm sure I'll never get). This was New Years Eve so I figured I might not be talking to one if their top-line agents so I politely said thank-you and disconnected (this was an on-line chat). I called the next day in the daytime and talked to another agent (the old keep calling till you get someone that agrees with you routine) and this agent was also very pleasant but quoted the same policy. Who do I call on a weekday that might be able to help me? I've had Tivos for 20 years now with Comcast service and each time my hardware goes bad I do the price comparison to switching to Comcast and the inconvience involved with learning how to use Comcast equipment and Tivo has always won out. But each time as I get madder at Tivo the urge to switch gets closer to winning out. This could be the last straw.


Yeah, only one replacement. Since you got one already after your current subscription started that's it. But what is wrong with the Bolt? If it's just a the drive you can replace with 2TB CMR drive for $50-70. Or can buy a USED Bolt without subscription for like $50. Obviously their replacements aren't very good anyway, probably returns, either someone did not like or there was a problem. I doubt very much they test the "problem" returns very much.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Just having a policy of only one replacement per year tells you THEY know about the POS the Bolt really is. Can you name any other electronic company that does this? In 3.5 years, I've had 2 Bolts replaced. I hope my current Bolt last for awhile, but when it dies, I'm ok and will dump it and move on to a streaming product. It would be a downgrade in DVR, but upgrade in service and support. I've found that Spectrums VOD app does most of what I use my DVR for today. Just a change on how you do things. Change can be hard.......

Be Safe!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

tommiet said:


> Just having a policy of only one replacement per year tells you THEY know about the POS the Bolt really is. Can you name any other electronic company that does this? In 3.5 years, I've had 2 Bolts replaced. I hope my current Bolt last for awhile, but when it dies, I'm ok and will dump it and move on to a streaming product. It would be a downgrade in DVR, but upgrade in service and support. I've found that Spectrums VOD app does most of what I use my DVR for today. Just a change on how you do things. Change can be hard.......
> 
> Be Safe!


i believe the one replacement policy under a warranty was in place well before the bolt model was released.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

MANY (I would guess most) retailers and manufacturers in the U.S. that provide warranties limit the coverage to the original unit. A replacement unit then comes with its own separate (usually much shorter-term) coverage unless the customer purchases a supplemental warranty from a third-party provider.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> i believe the one replacement policy under a warranty was in place well before the bolt model was released.


Possibly.... But IMO this just shows the poor quality of the product when you only have a 90 day warranty and a once repair/replace policy. I'm unaware of any other product with a warranty like that.

I'm guessing that if you purchased a new Edge with lifetime and it dies after 91 days, you may be SOL. No extended warranties anymore. $700-1k down the drain. Not sure lifetime units qualify for the Continual Care Program. Think that's just monthly/yearly folks... Could be wrong.

I guess for me, just the lack of a better warranty, should tell folks of the quality of the product.

CUT AND PASTE......

TiVo Limited Warranty
Select TiVo EDGE Series, TiVo BOLT Series, TiVo Roamio Series, TiVo Mini VOX/LUX and TiVo Stream 4K have a 90-day warranty on parts and labor.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

tommiet said:


> Possibly.... But IMO this just shows the poor quality of the product when you only have a 90 day warranty and a once repair/replace policy. I'm unaware of any other product with a warranty like that.
> 
> I'm guessing that if you purchased a new Edge with lifetime and it dies after 91 days, you may be SOL. No extended warranties anymore. $700-1k down the drain. Not sure lifetime units qualify for the Continual Care Program. Think that's just monthly/yearly folks... Could be wrong.
> 
> ...


tivo's new continual care policy as of Sep 2020 covers lifetime units as well, and the replacement cost depends on the age of the dvr from time of activation.

https://vault.pactsafe.io/s/23140eac-7498-4f19-be3f-1f9c88ca59a7/legal.html#tivo-continual-care


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> tivo's new continual care policy as of Sep 2020 covers lifetime units as well, and the replacement cost depends on the age of the dvr from time of activation.
> 
> https://vault.pactsafe.io/s/23140eac-7498-4f19-be3f-1f9c88ca59a7/legal.html#tivo-continual-care


Sounds good. But again... you only get a 90 bumper to bumper warranty. After that, it cost to get a replacement and the cost goes up as time goes by.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommiet said:


> I'm guessing that if you purchased a new Edge with lifetime and it dies after 91 days, you may be SOL. No extended warranties anymore. $700-1k down the drain. Not sure lifetime units qualify for the Continual Care Program. Think that's just monthly/yearly folks... Could be wrong.


Nope, that is one of the changes, lifetime devices now included. The deal is pretty much no good for anything BUT lifetime with the tiered replacement costs that can approach $300 with shipping. Most Roamios gone due to 5 year limit, many Bolts, might help out with an Edge. By the way the Edge has 90 day full warranty, then 9 months partial warranty (parts or labor, might just be flat $49), then after 12 months get into the continual care.\

Oh and no refurbs for continual care, the initial 90 days is it far as I know. Has to have been purchased NEW to get the 5 year tiered replacement thing.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

tommiet said:


> Just having a policy of only one replacement per year tells you THEY know about the POS the Bolt really is. Can you name any other electronic company that does this?


Toshiba did do this with their *accidental damage warranty* some time ago when I worked in a Toshiba warranty repair facility for their notebook computers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

tommage1 said:


> Nope, that is one of the changes, lifetime devices now included. The deal is pretty much no good for anything BUT lifetime with the tiered replacement costs that can approach $300 with shipping. Most Roamios gone due to 5 year limit, many Bolts, might help out with an Edge. By the way the Edge has 90 day full warranty, then 9 months partial warranty (parts or labor, might just be flat $49), then after 12 months get into the continual care.\
> 
> Oh and no refurbs for continual care, the initial 90 days is it far as I know. Has to have been purchased NEW to get the 5 year tiered replacement thing.


Seems like Tivo is bound and determined to tickle off customers up until they go out of business. And that's a shame. They had a good product that could have grown with the market, even getting more into the streaming world but made a conscious decision not to.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> Seems like Tivo is bound and determined to tickle off customers up until they go out of business. And that's a shame. They had a good product that could have grown with the market, even getting more into the streaming world but made a conscious decision not to.


Well the DVR part of the business (which to me is what a Tivo IS) has pretty much become obsolete. Due to phasing out of cable cards and ATSC 3 (though ATSC 1 will be supported for at least 5 more years). Product was good (mostly, declined after Rovi) but nothing to replace the DVRs other than that streaming only device. No more growth for hard drive based DVRs in this streaming world I think, enjoy while you can, not really Tivos fault, they had a good run.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Well the DVR part of the business (which to me is what a Tivo IS) has pretty much become obsolete. Due to phasing out of cable cards and ATSC 3 (though ATSC 1 will be supported for at least 5 more years). Product was good (mostly, declined after Rovi) but nothing to replace the DVRs other than that streaming only device. No more growth for hard drive based DVRs in this streaming world I think, enjoy while you can, not really Tivos fault, they had a good run.


A lot of the circumstances you say are true. However they are handling it poorly. And that is a shame.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

MScottC said:


> A lot of the circumstances you say are true. However they are handling it poorly. And that is a shame.


Yep, handling it poorly is being kind IMO. They could have done an OTA DVR product with a wide range of streaming apps. Yeah, it probably would be more expensive than some of the others, but without that, as people move more and more to streaming, they've lost the leg up they had in the past.

Talk about resting on laurels!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> Yep, handling it poorly is being kind IMO. They could have done an OTA DVR product with a wide range of streaming apps. Yeah, it probably would be more expensive than some of the others, but without that, as people move more and more to streaming, they've lost the leg up they had in the past.
> 
> Talk about resting on laurels!


They're not resting on anything, this is not the Tivo you knew from 20 years ago, they're on their (I think) 3rd set of new owners since the originals and each successive set of owners are less interested in the retail side of the business. Current ownership is far more interested in the patents they can make money off as opposed to the business of making DVRs for anyone.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> They're not resting on anything, this is not the Tivo you knew from 20 years ago, they're on their (I think) 3rd set of new owners since the originals and each successive set of owners are less interested in the retail side of the business. Current ownership is far more interested in the patents they can make money off as opposed to the business of making DVRs for anyone.


So in other words going back to what they were doing in the past. IMO, not a good way over a longer term and maybe not a very good way in the short term either.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

As a 21 year TiVo owner, this whole situation saddens me. They had an incredible revolutionary product, and for years did reasonably well with it. I really don't believe they did all they could to capitalize on what they created, and then over the years just let that work fall by the wayside.

I know and understand streaming is the way of the future, but broadcast, whether OTA or via CATV is and will still be around for quite a while. I'm just not sure I know how I'll deal with it in the future. At least not in a way that is as convenient and as reliable as my 3 TiVos have been.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

MScottC said:


> As a 21 year TiVo owner, this whole situation saddens me. They had an incredible revolutionary product, and for years did reasonably well with it. I really don't believe they did all they could to capitalize on what they created, and then over the years just let that work fall by the wayside.
> 
> I know and understand streaming is the way of the future, but broadcast, whether OTA or via CATV is and will still be around for quite a while. I'm just not sure I know how I'll deal with it in the future. At least not in a way that is as convenient and as reliable as my 3 TiVos have been.


It is sad. However, being a recording/DVR person I have to say, even now, I pretty much get most everything I want. Yeah the guide is not as good, yeah to me some of the features don't work the way they used to, yeah there are things that could be made better but probably never will, yeah customer service leaves a bit to be desired (hmm, a bit?). But I can still record what I like in most cases, and as long as they are in business and provide DVR support I will be using my Tivos. Nothing else nearly as good, for ME at least. No streaming, no cable co DVRs.

Oh, I would NOT spend $600-1000 for a lifetime cable Edge though. If I want to buy another Tivo I'd go with some used lifetime model, can get most other than Edge for $250 or less. Some under $200.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

LarryAtHome said:


> Toshiba did do this with their *accidental damage warranty* some time ago when I worked in a Toshiba warranty repair facility for their notebook computers.


Toshiba's website says otherwise.... Note: Toshiba quit making laptops last year (sold the business.)
Warranty Information | Dynabook

Also, "accidental" warranty probably not the same as a hardware failure warranty. That's probably a add-on warranty item.

I'm sure if we dig, we can find other electronic items with a 90 day warranty. I guess my point is, most quality electronic products provide a full one year warranty. Products that only provide 90 days, probably have a higher failure rate and that's the reason for a 90 day parts and labor warranty.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommiet said:


> I'm sure if we dig, we can find other electronic items with a 90 day warranty. I guess my point is, most quality electronic products provide a full one year warranty. Products that only provide 90 days, probably have a higher failure rate and that's the reason for a 90 day parts and labor warranty.


Well I agree. In fact 1 year is not very much, especially for an expensive item (like a cable Edge with lifetime or some $10,000 TV). And now Tivo does not offer extended warranties. Only "plus" would be after the 90 days I think you have another 9 months with $49 exchange. So "kinda" one year warranty though after 90 days you'd be out $49. Regardless with uncertainty of future for cable card devices and even OTA (though OTA should last 5 more years at least) and Tivo as a DVR company at all, I doubt I would purchase any Tivo DVR for much more than $250-350, including lifetime service. I'm assuming that $49 exchange for the additional 9 months is still valid with all the changes, that was warranty, not the continual care for lifetime devices.


----------



## BigGuy62 (Apr 16, 2017)

Every extended warranty I have or have ever had, Lowes, Best Buy Geek Squad, only covered one replacement.



tommiet said:


> Just having a policy of only one replacement per year tells you THEY know about the POS the Bolt really is. Can you name any other electronic company that does this? In 3.5 years, I've had 2 Bolts replaced. I hope my current Bolt last for awhile, but when it dies, I'm ok and will dump it and move on to a streaming product. It would be a downgrade in DVR, but upgrade in service and support. I've found that Spectrums VOD app does most of what I use my DVR for today. Just a change on how you do things. Change can be hard.......
> 
> Be Safe!


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

BigGuy62 said:


> Every extended warranty I have or have ever had, Lowes, Best Buy Geek Squad, only covered one replacement.


You are kinda right.... BB uses SquareTrade for lots on its warranties. SquareTrade's warranty is a one time shot and that's why its cheaper than most.

Lowes.. Might be for electronics, as they also may use SquareTrade. Don't know about that. But I have a warranty for a pressure washer and Lowes has replaced it twice in less than 18 months. Still got another year on the extended warranty.

So yes, some PURCHASED/EXTENDED warranties may only provide one replacement. I know of no factory warranty that only provides a single replacement.


----------

